# Τα διαστημόπλοια έρχονται!



## UsualSuspect (Jan 4, 2011)

http://unews.pathfinder.gr/world/pr...hmoploia-tha-epitethoyn-sthn-gh-to-2012-.html

Επίσης κλικάρετε το www.itanimulli.com δείτε τι βγαίνει (το αντίστροφο του illuminati)... η συνωμοσιολογία στις δόξες της!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 4, 2011)

UsualSuspect said:


> Επίσης κλικάρετε το www.itanimulli.com δείτε τι βγαίνει (το αντίστροφο του illuminati)... η συνωμοσιολογία στις δόξες της!


Το πήρα πρόσφατα σε μέιλ :) Είχε όμως και τη διάψευση:
[...] Other people took the next step and investigated. They swiftly discovered that a computer geek named John Fenley, who lives in Provo, Utah, purchased the domain name “Itanimulli” and is redirecting visitors to the NSA.[...]​


----------



## agezerlis (Jan 4, 2011)

Μπορεί να σας ενδιαφέρει και το παρακάτω:

On the Effectiveness of Aluminium Foil Helmets: An Empirical Study



> *Conclusion*
> 
> [...] It requires no stretch of the imagination to conclude that the current helmet craze is likely to have been propagated by the Government, possibly with the involvement of the FCC. We hope this report will encourage the paranoid community to develop improved helmet designs to avoid falling prey to these shortcomings.


:)


----------

